
Covid19 Coin – A deflationary cryptocurrency to help Covid19 causes - syedasifparveez
http://covid19coin.io/join-airdrop/
======
syedasifparveez
So, we know what impact has the Coronavirus had on our lives, we also know how
cryptocurrencies shaped a new world economy, so, why not use the power of
Crypto and help the world heal from the ongoing crisis? We started Covid19
Coin as an experiment to build a self sustaining ecosystem of charitable
giving, a platform that can produce monies for charity automatically. Sounds
absurd? Don’t worry, we too thought so in the beginning :-)

Blockchain industry has witnessed several projects that were deemed
unrealistic in the beginning but which turned out to be groundbreaking and
paved way for creativity. Covid19 Coin is one such attempt to build a system
that augments the current methods used for charities.

Having followed one great project called the bombtoken, we witnessed that self
destructing economy was a real thing and that we could build the whole
ecosystem on a similar model. So, there is ‘‘COVX’’ for the world, an ERC20
based cryptocurrency built on Ethereum. Every time someone makes a transaction
with COVX, 2% equivalent of the transaction is donated to Covid19 related
causes.

We are giving away 200 million COVX absolutely free to all the users who sign
up before 15th-Aug-2020. Get started -> [http://covid19coin.io/join-
airdrop/](http://covid19coin.io/join-airdrop/)

Visit us at [https://covid19coin.io/](https://covid19coin.io/)

